# TPS adjustment specs



## lilfoo22 (Mar 22, 2010)

ive seen several ways to adjust to tps on here but not for my truck or maybe i just missed it. can anyone tell me the procedure on how to adjust this correctly? 87 v6 auto 2wd. thanks!


----------



## rbo1577186 (Jan 16, 2005)

Not sure about your particular truck but normally you connect a mulitmeter on one lead from the TPS and another to a ground. Rotate the TPS until you read approx .5 volts at idle. Tighten the screws so it doesn't move. 

Some newer TPS do not have any adjustment.


----------



## lilfoo22 (Mar 22, 2010)

that doesnt really help me. but thanks!


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

that is exactly the proceedure you asked for ...if it does not help then there is no help for you...

audience of one...


----------



## lilfoo22 (Mar 22, 2010)

well there big cheese. there is actually 6 different ways you could do that. seeing that there is 6 wires from the tps. so YOU didnt help either.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

u r smugging your way to no help...


----------



## lilfoo22 (Mar 22, 2010)

um well i know you cant. if you cant help or know nothing about it then why say anything? so make sure you get your facts straight before you say anything. THANKS!


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

u r very good at this smug crap..


----------



## lilfoo22 (Mar 22, 2010)

do you have to meet a quota of crap to say a day? thanks again bye!


----------



## dentedsub (Oct 23, 2007)

smug :newbie: 
if an answer isn't what you expected, make your question more specific.


----------



## lilfoo22 (Mar 22, 2010)

are you serious?!


----------



## lilfoo22 (Mar 22, 2010)

look the first guy was trying to help but says he doesnt really know. then tells me he knows some arent adjustable. see this doesnt help me. i thank him but also say that doesnt help. wich wire, there are several. but then we get goober in here saying god knows what just trying to be a smart ass. if your familiar with the truck and the auto trans you would know exactly what im talking about. so i dont have to be more specific so some goober can just spit ball it. so dont berate me about being a newbie. i may be new to the site but not as a mechanic! THANKS!!


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

it is clear to me you do not know what you are talking about...


----------



## rbo1577186 (Jan 16, 2005)

If you have 6 wires do them all one by one. On the idle side of the TPS you will find the correct wire (watch your meter). If you can slightly loosen the mounting screws on the TPS and rotate it then it's adjustable. You can only rotate it either way a slight amount. You will hear your idle change drastically as you rotate the TPS.

If it will not rotate it's probably not adjustable. The 2 previous methods cover most TPS's.

It's possible to have a "dead spot" on a TPS. Ex. while the gas pedal is in a certain position the car will stall. You should be able to measure the resistance with a mulitmeter to find a "dead spot".

I've heard of setting a "gap" with feeler gauges and what not but I've never seen one like that. While it's running, play with it and see what you can figure out.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

there are not 6 wires ..


----------



## lilfoo22 (Mar 22, 2010)

cool thanks! thats what i got too is a dead spot and im trying to get rid of that. driving me nuts. ill give it another go. thanks again rbo!


----------



## nubleet (Apr 16, 2010)

did you ever figure it out? i have a 97 hb with the same issue. bought a new tps and am just wondering how to test it cause more issue arose after the new part was installed. oh and btw i have 6 connection points on my tps as well. none of them measure anything while hooked to a dmm.


----------



## saudade (Apr 10, 2010)

A quick Google search would have turned up lot's hits.

Here's one. It's a Nissan Service Bulletin in PDF format.

http://www.lyberty.com/car/Maxima_A32_docs/EC-engine_control/NTB99-053b.pdf


----------



## nubleet (Apr 16, 2010)

tyvm! i end up having to do all this stuff on my lunch break at work ;( and they block/monitor most of that stuff and dont approve of it... so i try not to.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

very cool pdf...


----------



## nubleet (Apr 16, 2010)

works like a charm now! aside from the maf.... but thats in a different thread! thanks again!


----------



## killinchy (Sep 1, 2009)

*how to disconnect tps*

I can see the connector to the tps, but I don't know how to pull it apart. Is there a trick?:lame: It's a Z24i engine

thanks


----------

